# Adobe Audition + beim Aufnehmen mithören?



## bandchef (26. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich nutze Audition 1.5 und möchte direkt beim Aufnehmen eines Instruments, dass aufgenommenen mithören können... Leider finde ich die Einstellung dazu nicht, kann mir jemand helfen?

danke, bandchef


----------



## chmee (2. September 2009)

Eine sogenannte Monitoring-Funktion.

Einmal gibt es das Level-Monitoring
- *ALT+7* für die Levelmeter
- Rechtsklick auf die Levelmeter und *Monitor Record Level*

Eigentlich sollte die Aufnahmespur zu hören sein, wenn man sie scharf (auf Rec) schaltet. Möglicherweise ist das auch von der Soundkarte abhängig. Dennoch möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass, wenn die Soundkarte nicht profi-like ist, es durch das Signal-durch-den-Rechner-schaufeln zu unbrauchbaren Latenzen kommen kann. Heisst also, das Signal kommt zB 100ms später an Dein Ohr als angespielt, das ist quasi unbrauchbar.

p.s.: Ich benutze kein Audition, habe nur mal kurz in anderen Foren gestöbert..

mfg chmee


----------



## bandchef (2. September 2009)

Wenn ich einen Rechtsklick auf diese Monitor Level mache, die ich vorher mit ALT+7 eingeblendet habe, dann erscheint bei mir leider keine "Monitor Record Level" den man anklicken kann...

danke, bandchef


----------



## bokay (3. September 2009)

Schätze mal (benutze auch besagtes Programm nicht) dass zuerst ein Mix-Bus definiert werden muss.
Dazu muss deine Audiohardware sowohl getrennte Ausgänge besitzen als auch Full duplex fähig sein.
Solltest du keinen ASIO Treiber verwenden, dann schau dich mal nach "Asio4all" um. Sofern du überhaupt einen Windows PC verwendest.


----------

